# short detection time steroid



## maxwell (Jul 6, 2007)

I am interested in a steroid that will not be in my system for months, something with a short detection time. Iv'e read up on detection times and some of the stronger androgens seen to have long detection times. Iv'e read about a product called Andriol that has a detection time of only 3 weeks. It seems like a pretty hard product to find but something with a detection time of 5 weeks would be acceptible to me. I did a 5 week cycle of Parabolin way back in 1994 when I was 30 year old. I felt that it was a mistake because I was to young and never did another cycle of anything again. I kept a lot of my gains from Parabolin to this day. I still get good gains in the gym without gear but I feel thay 45 is a respectible time to do do a little something to bump up my problem body parts.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 6, 2007)

*general idea*

Steroid Detection Times
TRADE NAME SUBSTANCE DETECTION TIME 
DECA - DURABOLIN 
NORANDREN 
DECA-DURABOL 
DECA - DURABOL 
TURINABOL DEPOT 
ANABOLICUM 
DYNABOLAN   NANDROLONE DECANOATE NANDROLONE UNDECANOATE   17 - 18 MONTHS   


DURABOLIN 
TURINABOL 
FENOBOLIN 
ANABOLIN   NANDROLONE PHENYLPROPIONATE   11 - 12 MONTHS  


DIANABOL (INJECT) 
D-BOL (INJECT)   METHANDIENONE (INJECTABLE)   5 MONTHS   


ULTRAGAN 100 
MAXIGAN 
GANABOL 
EQUIPOISE 
EQUIGAN   BOLDENONE UNDECYLENATE   4 - 5 MONTHS   


FINAJECT 
FINJET 
FINAPLIX   TREMBOLONE ACETATE   4 - 5 MONTHS   


TESTOSTERONE CYPIONATE   TESTOSTERONE CYPIONATE   3 MONTHS   


PRIMOTESTON DEPOT 
TESTOSTERONE 200 DEPOT 
TESTOSTERONE HYPTYLATE 
TESTOSTERONA 200 
TESTOSTERONE DEPOT   TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE   3 MONTHS   


STEN 
SUSTANON 250 
SOSTENON 250 
DURATESTON 250   TESTOSTERONE MIXES   3 MONTHS   


ANADROL 50 
ANAPOLON 
OXYBOLONE 
OXYMETHOLONE 
HEMOGENIN   OXYMETHOLONE   2 MONTHS   


STENOX 
HALOTESTIN   FLUOXYMESTERONE   2 MONTHS   


WINSTROL DEPOT 
WINSTROL 
STROMBAJECT 
STROMBA 
WINSTROLV 
STANOLV   STANOZOLOL (INJECT)   2 MONTHS   


NILEVAR   NORETHANDROLONE   5 - 6 WEEKS   

PROVIRON   MESTEROLONE   5 - 6 WEEKS   

PARABOLAN   TREMBOLONE HEXAHYDROBENZYLCARBONATE   4 - 5 WEEKS  

DIANABOL (ORAL) 
D-BOL (ORAL)   METHANDIENONE (ORAL)   5 - 6 WEEKS   

PRIMOBOLAN DEPOT   (INJECTABLE) METHENOLONE ENANTHATE   4 - 5 WEEKS  


ANAVAR 
LIPIDEX 
OXANDROLONE SPA   OXANDROLONE   3 WEEKS   


WINSTROL (TABS) 
STANOLV 
STROMBA 
  STANOZOLOL (ORAL)   3 WEEKS   


TESOSTERONA 25/ 50 
TESTOVIRON   TESTOSTERONE PROPIONATE   2 WEEKS   


ANDRIOL   TESTOSTERONE UNDECONOATE   1 WEEK   


SPIROPENT 
NOVEGAM 
OXYFLUX   CLENBUTEROL   4 - 5 DAYS   


TESTOSUS 100 
TESTOSTERONE AQUEOUS 
TESTOSTERONE SUSPENSION   TESTOSTERONE SUSPENSION   1-3 DAYS


----------



## maxwell (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the list. Iv'e been thinking hard about Andiol but it seems a bit difficult to find. Anavar looks goos to me also but my first choice is Parabolin or some kind of Tren because I had such. awsome results from Para in the past. That Parabolin shed my spare tire into rock hard abs, it's a miricle drug!!!


----------



## boombaby (Jul 7, 2007)

Test suspinsion is the choice of most atheletes that get tested


----------



## maxwell (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot Boombaby, You read my mind. Is test suspinsion one of the harder products to find and does it go by any other name? I assume it is a waterbased product.


----------



## boombaby (Jul 7, 2007)

there is some oil base stuff out from the ugl,s way less painless can still shoot through a small gauge pin.


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 7, 2007)

maxwell said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot Boombaby, You read my mind. Is test suspinsion one of the harder products to find and does it go by any other name? I assume it is a waterbased product.


Have you injected Testosterone or any real AAS before??
If not try a 10 week cycle of Testosterone with some sort of an ester...Why are you worried about detection times again??  If your talking about some kind of a drug test for a reg. job then they're not testing for AAS.
If you are not being tested for AAS specificly then I'd advise Test Enanthate for 10 weeks.


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 7, 2007)

maxwell said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot Boombaby, You read my mind. Is test suspinsion one of the harder products to find and does it go by any other name? I assume it is a waterbased product.


Have you injected Testosterone or any real AAS before??
If not try a 10 week cycle of Testosterone with some sort of an ester...Why are you worried about detection times again??  If your talking about some kind of a drug test for a reg. job then they're not testing for AAS.
If you are not being tested for AAS specificly then I'd advise Test Enanthate for 10 weeks and then PCT.


----------



## maxwell (Jul 8, 2007)

The only AAS Iv'e ever used is Parabolin{injected} and  that was a long time ago and I only did one cycle. I've never done any Testosterone. I have very good reasons for not wanting anything in my system for a long period of time. Iv'e done a lot of deep thought and have decided to use a product or products that have short detection times so they can not be discovered in a test. I'm not in a big hurry so I'm going to plan this all out. That's why I'm here, to have a place to kick around ideas and learn something from the vets. Maybe some of you guys can help me put togeather something because I sure as hell can't talk about this sort of stuff with anyone else. I done some checking and those products with real short detection times are hard to find and some are rare items. I'm looking real close at Andriol, Winstrol and Anavar Iv'e even thought about a Parabolin because 4 to 5 weeks isn't to bad even though I prefer something that exits quicker.


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 9, 2007)

maxwell said:
			
		

> The only AAS Iv'e ever used is Parabolin{injected} and  that was a long time ago and I only did one cycle. I've never done any Testosterone. I have very good reasons for not wanting anything in my system for a long period of time. Iv'e done a lot of deep thought and have decided to use a product or products that have short detection times so they can not be discovered in a test. I'm not in a big hurry so I'm going to plan this all out. That's why I'm here, to have a place to kick around ideas and learn something from the vets. Maybe some of you guys can help me put togeather something because I sure as hell can't talk about this sort of stuff with anyone else. I done some checking and those products with real short detection times are hard to find and some are rare items. I'm looking real close at Andriol, Winstrol and Anavar Iv'e even thought about a Parabolin because 4 to 5 weeks isn't to bad even though I prefer something that exits quicker.


Well, if you could fill us in on what exactly you're trying to acomplish, I think you'd get better answers...If it's just a short ester, then Test suspension comes to mind as you will def. get a lot of GOOD test and shorter detect. times.


----------



## maxwell (Jul 9, 2007)

My goal is to increase muscle mass and strength. Test suspension seems to be a little hard to find.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 9, 2007)

Yea Test suspension is real good for strength, Thats what I would reccomend
for what your wanting...maybe it and some Var.
Test suspension is easy to find and out there But whats tought to Find is a real good Micronized Test suspension that will not clog the needles or hurt so bad.


----------



## maxwell (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks a lot, This information means a lot to me. The only thing I ever ordered on the internet is viagra. I'm pretty much in the dark about who is a reliable source for the other products I want. From reading this forum I think I have discoverd a few honest services but none of those has the TS but they do have the Var. At this point I'm just keeping my eyes open for good places that are confirmed by solid board members. I like the sachels and paper idea.


----------

